# recompilation de gaim pour mac os x



## sebf_98 (22 Février 2005)

Salut,

est-ce quelqu'un est déja arrivé a recompiler Gaim pour Mac OS X ? Gaim necessite la glib qui necessite pour la recompiler gettext que je n'arrive pas a recompiler:

Making all in intl-java
/bin/sh ../lib/javacomp.sh -d . ./gnu/gettext/GettextResource.java
jar cf libintl.jar gnu/gettext/GettextResource*.class
cd . && test ! -d /usr/lib/jdk1.1.8 || env PATH=/usr/lib/jdk1.1.8/bin:$PATH javadoc -d javadoc1 gnu/gettext/*.java
cd . && test ! -d /usr/lib/jdk1.3.1 || env PATH=/usr/lib/jdk1.3.1/bin:$PATH javadoc -d javadoc2 gnu/gettext/*.java
Making all in intl-csharp
/bin/sh ../lib/csharpcomp.sh -O -g -o GNU.Gettext.dll ./intl.cs
mscorlib: No such library
make[3]: *** [GNU.Gettext.dll] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

Sebastien.

ps: j'utilise les versions glib2.6.0 et gettext 0.14.1


----------



## kabutop (23 Février 2005)

Salut,
Je te conseille de passer par fink.
cf http://freeculture.org/wiki/index.php/Install_Gaim#How_to_install_Gaim_on_MacOS_X

A+


----------



## sebf_98 (24 Février 2005)

J'ai gaim qui fonctionne nickel: le plus simple est d'utiliser DarwinPorts (http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/) et de faire ensuite unhttp://darwinports.opendarwin.org/
sudo port install gaim et tout se fait tout seul !


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnu-darwin/


----------

